# whats the best royal i could buy 4 breeding



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

as above i will be spending £1000+ on a female royal just wanting to no whats the best buy 4 the money on breeding terms ie what i could also produce from her value 4 money kind of thing.info would be great thanks.

daz


----------



## SnakingSprout (Jul 23, 2009)

Its highly dependent on your male IMO, if your male is het for a recessive gene i.e. Albino, Pied then breed to a visual female.

If your male is a normal then choose a dominant morph female, maybe a Spider or Pastel.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

there currently is a pastel super striped female at crystal palace retiles and she looks great. Abit out of your pricerange though as she is 11,945 pound but you would get alot for the babies my worry would be though that if she died just after tha gurentee ended lol


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

with £1k, i'd get a 09 bumblebee male and 2 or 3 1kg normal females


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

is that how much bumble bees are omg i wanted one of them i thought they would be alot more than normals but not that much dont think ill be gettin 1 now lol


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

niceone guys.:notworthy:i was thinking of getting a female bumblebee an a male pinstripe.whats you guys thoughts new to the royal game :2thumb:


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*.*

Are you thinking about this as a long or short-term project?.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Im thinking you buy a normal, and because of my kind, and much put in effort of thinking what you should buy, you should get an axanthic and give it to meee :flrt:


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

cbreakenridge said:


> Im thinking you buy a normal, and because of my kind, and much put in effort of thinking what you should buy, you should get an axanthic and give it to meee :flrt:


:lol2:already got 2 normal females worth a try tho.


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

Alway's Royals & Leo's said:


> Are you thinking about this as a long or short-term project?.


prob long term.:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

daz666 said:


> *female bumblebee an a male pinstripe*.


other way round mate, because then, your double gene bee *male *could be put thru ALL of the females
to get spiders, pastels, and bees from all of the clutches...

and a few years down the line, you could go for killerbees (with the pastel females that you produced and kept)...


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

I would say a pewter & pastel,,can prob get a pewter male & a couple of female pastels for a grande


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

alan1 said:


> other way round mate, because then, your double gene bee *male *could be put thru ALL of the females
> to get spiders, pastels, and bees from all of the clutches...
> 
> and a few years down the line, you could go for killerbees (with the pastel females that you produced and kept)...


niceone m8 cheers:2thumb:


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

jnr said:


> I would say a pewter & pastel,,can prob get a pewter male & a couple of female pastels for a grande


cheers m8 what would i get from this pairing.:2thumb:


----------



## Alway's Royals & Leo's (May 18, 2009)

*.*

If you are thinking long-term project and investment, i think you should look into a recessive female, although maybe not the best option for profit, it depends on what your doing it for.


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

Should start researching on google, loads of info available, check out all the top breeders websites, ralph davis in paticular, has alot of journel's and info on breeding, also check out the kevin mcurley books.

you should check out all the co-dom morphs for what you like most, they all have differnt potentials.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

daz666 said:


> cheers m8 what would i get from this pairing.:2thumb:


 Depends if a cinny or a bp pewter..pewters, black pastels, cinnimons, pastels, super pastels, silver streaks, sterlings :2thumb:


----------

